# Color enhancing foods ?



## mbunamagick (Apr 25, 2012)

Color enhancing food does it work? If so which kind is the best for mbunas. Is this food healthy for my fish if it works and is safe then why isnt it in all foods? Why make a seperate food?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

HBH has a nice line of foods for mbunas.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Nearly all foods contain some ingredients that are color enhancers (krill, astaxanthin, marigold powder, paprika, chili powder, etc...) but in lesser amounts.

Color enhancing foods generally just increase the amount of these ingredients in the formula. As you increase the amounts of anything you increase the cost of the formula so it becomes a minor cost issue. The real reason is the marketing incentive as many people will buy both a regular food and a color enhancing food instead of just the regular food.

A good quality Spirulina flake along with the occasional bloodworms or blackworms is my choice for best colors. But if you really want to make red colors stand out add some krill, plankton, or a food loaded with astaxanthin.

Andy


----------



## mbunamagick (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks andy you totally awnsered my question. One more though, are there any diy color enhancing foods or veggies? *** read that they like zucchini, but my fish really didnt care for it that much. I think ima try spinach or lettuce next time and see if they like that any better


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Zucchini is a great food for the sugars and cellulose content but it doesn't have any pigments that would enhance color.

Same with spinach and lettuce.

The strongest color enhancer is astaxanthin which you can buy as Naturose or BioAstin or any of a number of other brands. But it is a powder and can't be fed directly as it comes and will need to be blended into a gel former for a diy formula.

Andy


----------

